# Coast Guard Documentation process times.



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

I sent my transfer of ownership request into the CG three months ago. They cashed my check exactly two months ago. I have not received any thing back from them and their data base has not updated the vessel ownership info. Is this common? and if so, how the hell and I supposed to keep updated registration docs if it takes 6 months to renew? 


(its like being at a bar where the service is so slow that each time they bring you a beer you have to order a new one)


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

Curious -- sounds like your paperwork may have slipped through a crack.

I think I'd call the Documentation Center if I were in your shoes. We called them a couple of weeks after our application was submitted, and they told us that the previous owner's bank needed to formally notify the Center that his loan had been satisfied. Once that was done, we got our certificate within a week.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

As I recall it took us about an hour to get our documentation for our new-to-us vessel.. But then again we went directly to the USCG Documentation Center in Falling Waters,WV.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

We bought a boat about 3 months ago, and used a documentation service. They let us know in early December that it was taking about 12 weeks to process new documentation. 

We also have not heard anything back from the documentation center, so you are not alone.


I just spoke with the documentation service. Applications submitted mid October to CG are being processed now. Backed up due to weather they say.


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

About a year ago, lead times were running about 6 months. If they're 3 months now, that's a big improvement.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

Here is the latest info on processing dates:

National Vessel Documentation Center
Case Processing Dates as of 02/20/15

Fish Initial Application: 02/18/15
Fish Exchange, Reinstatement, and Replacement of COD: 02/18/15
Commercial Initial Application: 02/19/15
Commercial Exchange, Reinstatement, and Replacement of COD: 02/20/15
Recreational Initial Application: 10/17/14
Recreational Exchange, Reinstatement, and Replacement of COD: 10/16/14
Mortgage: 10/22/14
Notices of Claim of Lien: 07/24/14
Satisfactions: 05/02/13
Deletion with fees: 02/10/15
Certificates of Ownership: 02/20/15
Research (Including Complex): 02/18/15
Abstract Processing (Including Abstract Pending Review): 02/13/15 


So if you sent in a recreational exchange, they are only up to the middle of October.

Barry


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

BarryL said:


> So if you sent in a recreational exchange, they are only up to the middle of October.


 Jesus H.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Take heart. The annual renewal process has a much faster turnaround. Usually just a few weeks.

In the meantime, anyone needing proof of documentation should be satisfied with the old documents and a copy of your application and a record of payment.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Take hostages.

Or, pay the expedited fee for rush service, I heard recently that gets it done in under a week.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

hellosailor said:


> Take hostages.
> 
> Or, pay the expedited fee for rush service, I heard recently that gets it done in under a week.


This is probably why mine is waiting....people are bribing their way to the top of the pile. Bastards.


----------



## jenunn01 (Nov 5, 2013)

When we purchased our documented Catalina 30 it took almost 6 months for the process to be completed. Hang in there....I doubt you've been forgotten ...the wheels just turn slowly.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

When I bought my boat, it took 5 months to get the official documentation... Until then, I kept copies of the application and the check aboard.


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

Be nice to the ladies at the Documentation Center, they always got the job done ticki po when left to their own devices. Then Sen Byrd moved the operation to Falling Waters, still things went along and the natives there were much more friendly than the Port Documentation Officer locally in Buffalo. But then you elected that band of loonies that felt the service was not the province of the govt. and what the hell they were all just serving the yachties and you know their kind. Then your Congressman (you did vote, didn't you)? figured they could make a good buck by charging you $26 for an annual letter saying you were still registered. Now the nice ladies have to handle the added load with even less budget. Well you elected him so shut up and take it like a man. It's all your fault.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

We love the CG out here in the PNW, all they do is save lives. I can wait for the paperwork. No worries. I am one of a proud minority who can say "I voted for my Rep, both my Senators AND my President."  

The loonies came from somewhere else.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

When I did my boat almost 5 years ago, I put my paperwork in the mail on Monday, had my document by Friday.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Just got my annual renewal in the mail today.

Mailed it February 9th.
Was signed on February 26th.
Returned to me on March 2nd.

That's 17 days to process and 4 days for return mail.


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

FWIW, I filed my renewal electronically. Emailed the form and provided electronic payment. I filed on 15 Feb, received the USCG vessel document via US mail on 2 March. My new renewal date is 28 March.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

It seems that renewals come in reasonably soon. It's the new, initial documentation that is taking several months, or more.


----------



## stpabr (Dec 20, 2008)

chuck53 said:


> It seems that renewals come in reasonably soon. It's the new, initial documentation that is taking several months, or more.


Also the Exchange and Reinstates.........I'm planning on submitting a, I assume, Exchange or reinstatement since the PO let it expire and I just completed the purchase of my CaboRico 38. My broker has submitted a registration for MD so I'll be legal until the CG process is complete.

Stephen


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Speaking of documentation, What do I need to keep on my sailboat if I am boarded?
What papers will they need?
I have my document from the coast guard and insurance card what else?


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

ltgoshen said:


> Speaking of documentation, What do I need to keep on my sailboat if I am boarded?
> What papers will they need?
> I have my document from the coast guard and insurance card what else?


Might depend on where you are at the time. the CG only needs the CG doc and your ID, but Pirates may want other things.


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

ltgoshen said:


> Speaking of documentation, What do I need to keep on my sailboat if I am boarded?
> What papers will they need?
> I have my document from the coast guard and insurance card what else?


Well, we have only been asked for the CG Registration, but since we sail on Ontario and the border is not marked by buoys we also carry the NY State Registration, US Radiotelephone License and Class A Radio operators license, Ontario boat operators license, BoatUS Insurance card. Since we are registered in the voluntary CanPass program I suspect they know all about us before they come alongside. Oh and if you are going to be in Canada for any length of time you should also have a copy of their E99 Goods to Carry Document. (Customs Form).

Oh and individually you need to carry an approved ID, Passport, Nexus pass, or enhanced Driver's License w/chip. If under 18 a birth certificate will be required.

Another requirement you absolutely must adhere to: If you cross the unbuoyed and unmarked border between Canada and the US, you must call in and report upon docking in Canada. They will give you a number or tell you to stand by for a boarding party. Tough to get the call through on a holiday weekend but they commit to arriving in a timely manner. Failure to conform is $10k and seizure of the vessel. This is an old statute going back to the 19 Hundreds which has been selectively enforced, but currently popular. We call in 'every' time.


----------



## bratzcpa (Oct 18, 2011)

Real life facts!

We bought our new (to us) sailboat the first of January. I submited the paperwork for the transfer via fax on January 25th. I had been checking the website weekly for two things: 1) you can verify that they got your paperwork and it is actually there, just in "waiting status"., and 2) how close there were getting.

As someone else pointed out earlier, they are now working on October submissions. About a 4 month wait.

I was VERY concerned by this because we have a trip planned to the Bahamas in late April. While I'm ok with a copy of bill of sale and USCG application in our own waters, I'm pretty sure the Bahamian authorities would want the "real thing."

Searching through the USCG site, I found a page that talked about requesting Priority Handling. Following the instructions there EXACTLY, I sent that request in (no extra fee required). Three days later I had the Certificate of Documentation in my mailbox.

http://www.uscg.mil/hq/cg5/nvdc/instr/inst Priority Handling.pdf

Yep, it takes a long time for normal processing, but if there are some circumstances requiring a faster turnaround, their process worked WONDERFULLY. I was extremely pleased.

Easy to do - just follow the rules exactly.

Very pleased with the system,

~markb


----------



## coupdamour (Feb 20, 2011)

Bratzcpa:
Just to confirm, you sent the paperwork via Fax and you got it back in 3 days?

Thanks.



bratzcpa said:


> Real life facts!
> 
> We bought our new (to us) sailboat the first of January. I submited the paperwork for the transfer via fax on January 25th. I had been checking the website weekly for two things: 1) you can verify that they got your paperwork and it is actually there, just in "waiting status"., and 2) how close there were getting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

When we did ours two years ago, it took almost a year to finally get our official documents. They were extremely backed up at that time.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

We just received documentation for a boat we purchased at the end of November, so I can verify that the standard process intervals are accurately indicated on the CG site.

Case Processing Dates as of 03/20/15

Fish Initial Application: 03/06/15
Fish Exchange, Reinstatement, and Replacement of COD: 03/06/15
Commercial Initial Application: 03/05/15
Commercial Exchange, Reinstatement, and Replacement of COD: 03/02/15
Recreational Initial Application: 11/28/14
Recreational Exchange, Reinstatement, and Replacement of COD: 11/28/14
Mortgage: 10/22/14
Notices of Claim of Lien: 07/24/14
Satisfactions: 05/06/13
Deletion with fees: 03/12/15
Certificates of Ownership: 03/12/15
Research (Including Complex): 03/12/15
Abstract Processing (Including Abstract Pending Review): 03/12/15


----------



## coupdamour (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you. For Reinstatement they don't seem too far behind. Might be possible to get it soon with Priority Handling then. Fingers crossed.



capecodda said:


> We just received documentation for a boat we purchased at the end of November, so I can verify that the standard process intervals are accurately indicated on the CG site.
> 
> Case Processing Dates as of 03/20/15
> 
> ...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The answer here is to extend renewals to 10 years and relieve the burden on available resources. Aircraft used to be lifetime registration with the FAA, but they got onto the "create more fictional work" bandwagon too.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Just curious, but I wonder why/how priority handling is granted and why everyone doesn't request it.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Minne- 
Ten year terms would be nice, but poor administration. Consider, you get a ten year registration and sell the boat two years later. For eight more years it is a ghost ship, STILL IN YOUR NAME.
There are enough problems with registrations that expire annually or every second year, considering that something like 20% of all city dwellers (or perhaps that Americans in general?) were said to move very year. So in ten years...pretty much all the registrations could be way wrong.
Sure, you could require corrections and updates, but we all know how well folks comply with those already.(G)

Just tie it in with your smartphone, your AIS, and your bank account on autopay, and make it all mandatory and automatic, right? (sigh)


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> Minne-
> Ten year terms would be nice, but poor administration. Consider, you get a ten year registration and sell the boat two years later. For eight more years it is a ghost ship, STILL IN YOUR NAME.
> There are enough problems with registrations that expire annually or every second year, considering that something like 20% of all city dwellers (or perhaps that Americans in general?) were said to move very year. So in ten years...pretty much all the registrations could be way wrong.
> Sure, you could require corrections and updates, but we all know how well folks comply with those already.(G)
> ...


There used to be a reg requiring you to turn in the document when the boat was sold. There was also an $x/day fine for not complying.

I'm not sure what happens today.


----------



## bratzcpa (Oct 18, 2011)

"


> Just to confirm, you sent the paperwork via Fax and you got it back in 3 days?"


yes, exactly. I faxed in the priority notification and 3 days later the Certificate was in my mail box.

In answer to your question about "why doesn't everybody request priority filing", it states that you must have a valid reason for requesting the priority handling. In our case, we have an impending trip to a foreign country (with the boat). And there's a bunch of super serious sounding language about the implications of being dishonest in making the request.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks. That does answer my question.

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

Good news, I finally got my documentation - 3 months and 2 weeks after submission. The wheels turn slowly, but at least they turn.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

bratzcpa said:


> "
> 
> yes, exactly. I faxed in the priority notification and 3 days later the Certificate was in my mail box.
> 
> In answer to your question about "why doesn't everybody request priority filing", it states that you must have a valid reason for requesting the priority handling. In our case, we have an impending trip to a foreign country (with the boat). And there's a bunch of super serious sounding language about the implications of being dishonest in making the request.


Yes, you can also send in your renewal early if it conflicts with your trip plans. As long as you give them a reason for early renewal, they will do it without a hassle. I have rarely seen a more efficient government operation than the USCG documentation process. They have always been knowledgeable and polite to deal with.


----------



## gdr (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm about to resubmit the documentation request for a boat I purchased last October. I submitted the paperwork in late October, and received a letter notifying me of deficiencies in mid March. The issues were:

1) the prior owners were a couple and only the husband signed the bill of sale, and 
2) there was also something about the prior owner having a loan that the CG hadn't been told was paid in full. 

I *think* my second submission is likely to go through ok, but I'm wondering if there are other common gotchas that folks ought to know about when they are submitting a documentation request to the CG.


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

FYI, I sent in my annual renewal form with a change of address and got my new cert back about a month later.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

gdr said:


> I'm about to resubmit the documentation request for a boat I purchased last October. I submitted the paperwork in late October, and received a letter notifying me of deficiencies in mid March. The issues were:
> 
> 1) the prior owners were a couple and only the husband signed the bill of sale, and
> 2) there was also something about the prior owner having a loan that the CG hadn't been told was paid in full.
> ...


Precisely the value of CG documentation. You wouldn't want your boat's title to be transferred, unless all owners agreed and all of your liens were extinguished.

Liens filed with individual states may not be found. But they may find you.

Only other gotcha I can think of is improperly completing the form or failing to send the proper attachments.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

The year of manufacture is actually off by a year on my documentation. I wonder if I am opening up a whole can of worms to try to get this changed. It might be better to just accept that according to the CG, my boat is a year older than it really is.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

got my renewal back the other day after less than 1 month


----------



## Pcpk (Jun 11, 2013)

Went through process last year and was a lil over 3 months. I believe if you look on their website there is an info area to that shows dates of applications received that are currently in process. You can also call down I hear they're very helpful.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Surprisingly well. From the time my packet got emailed out to the form 1270 arriving FedEx to Malaysia was 10 days. However I had to write a cover letter explaining why I needed priority service.


----------

